# My new addition



## moyneur (Dec 4, 2011)

Picked up my new Ruger Super Redhawk last Saturday & took it over to on Target.








It's my what the.......gun


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

My little brother has had one for over 40 years. It's still as good as new.


----------



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice


----------



## RKL245 (Jul 8, 2012)

Man, that thing is beautiful 

Keith


----------

